# Smokin in the Valley



## mrgrumpy (Apr 15, 2006)

Smokin in the Valley in Maggie Valley North Carolina on Sept 29 & 30.  I will be there completing......  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 

http://www.wncbbqfestival.org/

Stop in and say hi....

Bill


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 15, 2006)

yo mr.g
will they have 2 pulled pork awards??
1 for carolina style sauce---
and 1 for tomatoe based???


----------



## mrgrumpy (Apr 15, 2006)

It is KCBS, so from what I have read on the rules and regulations, only 1 which of the chef's choice....

So with that, I am to assume their would be both styles (but not from the same team), since some of the teams are from out of state.

Bill


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bill,
    I probably won't be in the area but I have been to Maggie Valley many times. It's really a beautiful area. Good luck with your smoke! I hope it turns out well.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Jun 10, 2006)

For what it's worth, I am not going to Maggie Valley.  It is a 6 hr drive, and I have a new location I am going.  Top Secret for now.... 

Also Smoking in the Valley has their meat inspection on Friday morning at 10am, no exception....... 1st turn in is at noon on Saturday..... in my opinion, a VERY long time in between........ 

Bill


----------

